# Pokemon GO



## Michelle420

Anyone doing this? My friend called and wants me to go to the park so she can use her Pokemon go on her phone. Is this a virtual treasure hunt?


----------



## mdk

I just downloaded it this morning. Love it!


----------



## mdk

drifter said:


> Anyone doing this? My friend called and wants me to go to the park so she can use her Pokemon go on her phone. Is this a virtual treasure hunt?



You collect Pokemon Balls and than use them to catch Pokemon scattered all over the town or city. It is alamingly fun.


----------



## mdk

Pokémon Go sends players to police station, police say don’t come in


----------



## aaronleland

I might have to check it out. Does this mean I actually have to leave my apartment?


----------



## Michelle420

mdk said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone doing this? My friend called and wants me to go to the park so she can use her Pokemon go on her phone. Is this a virtual treasure hunt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You collect Pokemon Balls and than use them to catch Pokemon scattered all over the town or city. It is alamingly fun.
Click to expand...


Still waiting for her to show up I think she got lost in Pokemon land....


----------



## Michelle420

Servers down those fuckers !


----------



## mdk

drifter said:


> Servers down those fuckers !



People are so excited to play they are crashing the servers. lol


----------



## Michelle420

mdk said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Servers down those fuckers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are so excited to play they are crashing the servers. lol
Click to expand...


 It's true.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Pokemon NO...as in No life.
I saw this pudgy snow white 20 something year old stanidng on a street corner holding his phone and turning around in a circle - and then act like he was throwing something.
I am looking at this kid saying WTF??  My son tells me he is playing a Pokemon people are playing and says you use geo and get pokemon balls and you have to walk to certain buildings ect and throw the balls.
I said please tell me you don't do this? "No...some of my friends do..I can't believe they walk around and do this". He is 22 years old.
So there are a bunch of 20 something people walking around looking like idiots playing Pokemon.
  We're doomed


----------



## Ringel05

I don't pokie mons, I pokie girls........


----------



## Michelle420

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pokemon NO...as in No life.
> I saw this pudgy snow white 20 something year old stanidng on a street corner holding his phone and turning around in a circle - and then act like he was throwing something.
> I am looking at this kid saying WTF??  My son tells me he is playing a Pokemon people are playing and says you use geo and get pokemon balls and you have to walk to certain buildings ect and throw the balls.
> I said please tell me you don't do this? "No...some of my friends do..I can't believe they walk around and do this". He is 22 years old.
> So there are a bunch of 20 something people walking around looking like idiots playing Pokemon.
> We're doomed



A lot of my friends do. One of my friends is obsessed with it LOL. Why not let people have fun?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> I don't pokie mons, I pokie girls........



If the window was rolled down I would have said to him "can't get a date huh?"  (he was doing this on a corner with a stop sign)


----------



## iamwhatiseem

drifter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pokemon NO...as in No life.
> I saw this pudgy snow white 20 something year old stanidng on a street corner holding his phone and turning around in a circle - and then act like he was throwing something.
> I am looking at this kid saying WTF??  My son tells me he is playing a Pokemon people are playing and says you use geo and get pokemon balls and you have to walk to certain buildings ect and throw the balls.
> I said please tell me you don't do this? "No...some of my friends do..I can't believe they walk around and do this". He is 22 years old.
> So there are a bunch of 20 something people walking around looking like idiots playing Pokemon.
> We're doomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of my friends do. One of my friends is obsessed with it LOL. Why not let people have fun?
Click to expand...


Interact with people, not a game from grade school. And no...interacting via a game over a tiny screen is not being social.


----------



## Michelle420

iamwhatiseem said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pokemon NO...as in No life.
> I saw this pudgy snow white 20 something year old stanidng on a street corner holding his phone and turning around in a circle - and then act like he was throwing something.
> I am looking at this kid saying WTF??  My son tells me he is playing a Pokemon people are playing and says you use geo and get pokemon balls and you have to walk to certain buildings ect and throw the balls.
> I said please tell me you don't do this? "No...some of my friends do..I can't believe they walk around and do this". He is 22 years old.
> So there are a bunch of 20 something people walking around looking like idiots playing Pokemon.
> We're doomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of my friends do. One of my friends is obsessed with it LOL. Why not let people have fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interact with people, not a game from grade school. And no...interacting via a game over a tiny screen is not being social.
Click to expand...


I've seen moms posting online about playing pokemon go with their kids and having a lot of fun together.


----------



## TheOldSchool

For some kids this game will be the first time they've been outside in years


----------



## iamwhatiseem

TheOldSchool said:


> For some kids this game will be the first time they've been outside in years



That's what I am saying.
This kid was, I would guess...23-25 years old. Scraggly hair, unkempt bushy beard, wearing an old yellow tshirt 2 sizes too big...baggy green shorts with 10,000 wrinkles on both. He looked like he has been wearing the same clothes for a week! He was at least 75 lbs overweight and white as a ghost.
  It WAS probably the first time he has went outside all summer.


----------



## Michelle420

iamwhatiseem said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some kids this game will be the first time they've been outside in years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> This kid was, I would guess...23-25 years old. Scraggly hair, unkempt bushy beard, wearing an old yellow tshirt 2 sizes too big...baggy green shorts with 10,000 wrinkles on both. He looked like he has been wearing the same clothes for a week! He was at least 75 lbs overweight and white as a ghost.
> It WAS probably the first time he has went outside all summer.
Click to expand...


So it's a good thing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

drifter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some kids this game will be the first time they've been outside in years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> This kid was, I would guess...23-25 years old. Scraggly hair, unkempt bushy beard, wearing an old yellow tshirt 2 sizes too big...baggy green shorts with 10,000 wrinkles on both. He looked like he has been wearing the same clothes for a week! He was at least 75 lbs overweight and white as a ghost.
> It WAS probably the first time he has went outside all summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's a good thing.
Click to expand...


Okay I can't argue with that...


----------



## Bonzi

To each his own....

Another way to cause car accidents though in my opinion (for those with no self control, OC disorders)


----------



## mamooth

Well, dang. Looks like I'll have to update my ancient iphone. It won't run on an iphone 4S.

I'll put it off until September. When a new iphone model comes out, prices drop on the older models.


----------



## Bonzi

another thing to distract us from "real life" ... great ....


----------



## Montrovant

Other than the Pokemon label, is this any different from geocaching?

I hate Pokemon.  I always have.  I just find it annoying for some reason.


----------



## Bonzi

I didn't care but the kids loved them.  I liked Charmander.


----------



## Scorpion

iamwhatiseem said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some kids this game will be the first time they've been outside in years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> This kid was, I would guess...23-25 years old. Scraggly hair, unkempt bushy beard, wearing an old yellow tshirt 2 sizes too big...baggy green shorts with 10,000 wrinkles on both. He looked like he has been wearing the same clothes for a week! He was at least 75 lbs overweight and white as a ghost.
> It WAS probably the first time he has went outside all summer.
Click to expand...

He's been living a subterranean life since high school graduation.
This is progress.


----------



## Scorpion

My husband and I took a 49 minute walk with our daughter tonite.
I was laughing my ass off........






Because she'd exclaim with glee when something was near.
She's 18.  LOL
And she does have a life.
Was a valedictorian of her high school class and salutatorian in her nursing program.
Has her LPN too.
You don't have to be a reclusive person to have a little fun.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Meanwhile the last remaining bowling alley in a 60 mile radius is closing here this weekend.


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## sealybobo

drifter said:


> Anyone doing this? My friend called and wants me to go to the park so she can use her Pokemon go on her phone. Is this a virtual treasure hunt?


I have an idea that is 1000 times better.  Walking Dead!!!


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some kids this game will be the first time they've been outside in years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> This kid was, I would guess...23-25 years old. Scraggly hair, unkempt bushy beard, wearing an old yellow tshirt 2 sizes too big...baggy green shorts with 10,000 wrinkles on both. He looked like he has been wearing the same clothes for a week! He was at least 75 lbs overweight and white as a ghost.
> It WAS probably the first time he has went outside all summer.
Click to expand...


Not really a "kid" then.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm waiting to hear the news about one who wanders into the road after a Pokemon and gets hit by a car.


----------



## ChrisL

Sunni Man said:


>



Lol!  That's hilarious!


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Other than the Pokemon label, is this any different from geocaching?
> 
> I hate Pokemon.  I always have.  I just find it annoying for some reason.



Gotta catch em all!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Haters gonna hate


----------



## ChrisL

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Haters gonna hate



Thinking something is ridiculous and hate are two different things.


----------



## Ringel05

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Haters gonna hate








Yup...........


----------



## Bleipriester

Putin To Ban Pokemon GO From Russia Due To Links To CIA


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Putin To Ban Pokemon GO From Russia Due To Links To CIA


Welp, guess you won't be walking out into traffic anytime soon........


----------



## boedicca

What a galactically stupid waste of time. SRSLY.

The one upside is the potentional Darwin Award aspect of morons chasing Pokemons running off of cliffs and into traffic.


----------



## boedicca

And just so everyone is clear on the topic:  Pokemons are Slave Soldiers who are forced to Kill Other Pokemons.

I 'Splain it All Here:

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Ringel05

I'm wondering when they're going to start playing Pokeman ho........


----------



## Bleipriester

Germany: A guy stabbed 4 others in dispute over pokemons in Bremen


----------



## ChrisL

There was a report here on my local news about a guy who freaked out on his niece and beat her up over Pokemon.  

Police: Man assaults niece over Pokemon Go dispute


----------



## yiostheoy

... get a fokking life people.


----------



## Montrovant

yiostheoy said:


> ... get a fokking life people.



That's not the problem.  I have no life and I don't do that Pokemon shit.


----------



## Bleipriester

*Armored Pokemons 1.0*

Chinese soldier mistakes his tank for Pokemon GO and a car driver for a rare pokemon (conjecture). Noone hurt. Video here:
Mit dem Panzer durch die Absperrung: War Pokemon Go Schuld?


----------



## Kat

I read an article about this and how it puts your phone at high risk. If I find the article, I will post it. I think it may have been on cnet.


----------



## saveliberty

I mow several yards, I have yet to run over one of these Pokemons.


----------



## Montrovant

saveliberty said:


> I mow several yards, I have yet to run over one of these Pokemons.



You aren't trying hard enough.


----------



## saveliberty

Montrovant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mow several yards, I have yet to run over one of these Pokemons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't trying hard enough.
Click to expand...


They probably get scared off with the weed trimmer.


----------



## ChrisL




----------

